# HDMI Source, Component to Projector



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've got a Integra 40.1 Receiver with multiple HDMI sources (DVD, PS3, Roku, etc) and a 720p/1080i projector with s-video, composite video, and a HD D-sub 15-pin that can be set to accept the following: Computer, Video GBR, Component or DTV signal, as well as the less useful. 

The picture from the projector is great using the component directly from a DVD source, however, I cannot seem to get component picture from the Integra using a HDMI source. 

I figure it may be HDCP that is keeping it from working, but I wanted to see if anyone had ideas on how to get it working. Thoughts?

If this is already covered ground, please point me to it as I could not locate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What projector are you using?


----------



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tpremo55 said:


> I've got a Integra 40.1 Receiver with multiple HDMI sources (DVD, PS3, Roku, etc) and a 720p/1080i projector with s-video, composite video, and a HD D-sub 15-pin that can be set to accept the following: Computer, Video GBR, Component or DTV signal, as well as the less useful.
> 
> The picture from the projector is great using the component directly from a DVD source, however, I cannot seem to get component picture from the Integra using a HDMI source.
> 
> ...


Many modern AVRs and prepros will not (down) convert from HDMI to analog because of the same reason as for HDCP: The studios do not want people copying their content. Conversion (up) from analog sources to HDMI is permitted.


----------

